# RABBIT IN THE SMOKER



## fireman81 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thinking about smoking a rabbit or two.  Anyone got any recipes to share.  Never done one before but would like to try it.  any tips would be greatly appreciated.  thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2016)

FIREMAN81 said:


> Thinking about smoking a rabbit or two.  Anyone got any recipes to share.  Never done one before but would like to try it.  any tips would be greatly appreciated.  thanks


As far as I'm concerned, this is the top Rabbit Smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149479/my-annual-smoked-rabbit-post

Here's another one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123466/fathers-day-rabbit-qview

Bear


----------

